# Drak Blue Argus GT Vape Kit



## VOOPOO (17/7/20)

The Argus GT is a lightweight and high performance dual battery vape kit that’s designed for the outdoor enthusiasts. The Argus GT is powered by 2 external 18650 batteries and has an adjustable wattage range firing up to 160Ws. With VooPoo’s GENE.TT chip set, enjoy a combination of performance from, fast firing speeds and high burst to intelligent functions such as Smart and TC Mode.








More Voopoo new products information,just visit this link: Voopoo Shop


----------



## ROOIGID (9/8/20)

I am looking for one of these ;D


----------

